# Fishing Tournament and Benefit



## SaltWaterHooker (May 10, 2011)

We are doing a benifit fishing tournament for a friend with pancreatic cancer on April 11th with weigh-in at the Lazy Lizard in San Leon, there is also a gun raffle and other auctions. Payout 1st-$1000, 2nd-$500, 3rd-$250 this is a team tournament. There is also a kayak division. Go to "http://www.lancetournament.us*http://www.lancetournament.us*" for more info.

Gun Raffle
Tickets are $10.00 each or 6 for $50.00
Drawing to be held on Saturday April 11, 2015
Winner need not be present to win.
#1 -Mossberg 715T Tactical, .22 LR, 18" Barrel, 25+1 Fixed Position
Stock, Black Finish
#2 -Ruger LC380 Semi Auto Pistol.380 ACP 3.12" Barrel 7 Rounds
Purple Polymer Frame, Blued Finish
#3 -Beretta Nano 9mm 6+1 3.07" Black Grip Black BU9


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking forward to weighing some fish folks..See ya there, 'Coastal Bend Weigh Team"


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

FYI: The weigh-in start time was not stated in the Rules/Regs, but I got with the Director and he is passing the word that it starts at 2pm and ends at 3pm Sharp. Hope to see you this Saturday.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking at the forecast for Fri. and Sat. we may have a few T-storms in the area. Be Safe. The weigh-in site will have a 30'x30' tent w/ sides set up just in case of rain and high winds. The auction area will be inside the restaurant/bar area.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Weather Prediction for April 11th
Thunderstorms...Galveston Bay
60% Chance of rain (4 hrs.of rain)
Winds SE at 13 mph w/ gusts to 20


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Contacted Curtis yesterday and he said the tourney is still a GO...Capt.s meeting tonight


----------

